# Bible broken into books



## nick (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone know where I can get the Bible broken into books, preferably without verse or chapter marks. I've read about sets of paperbacks (small/normal size) of the Bible - each being about 300 pages long. Can't find them though.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a loose-leaf Bible that can be arranged any way you want. I have mine divided between several binders with my note sheets interspersed. I searched for it on Amazon and was pleased to find the NASB.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f17/bible-w-out-chapter-verse-markings-40855/


----------



## nick (Jan 30, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> http://www.puritanboard.com/f17/bible-w-out-chapter-verse-markings-40855/



That gets me part of the way, but I'm specifically looking for a series of small books that make up the Bible. This way I only need to have the book I'm reading with me rather than the entire Bible. - _WHAT ABOUT YOUR iPHONE?!?!_ - I love a good book, but will still have the full Bible accessible in many versions on my phone.

I know these things existed at one point, but have been unable to find them through Google searching.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 31, 2013)

This is the only thing I ever remember seeing and it was only excerpts from a few books and didn't cover the whole Bible. Set. from the Book of Psalms [Bono] (Pocket Canons): Pocket Canons: 9780802136756: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 31, 2013)

nick said:


> irresistible_grace said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.puritanboard.com/f17/bible-w-out-chapter-verse-markings-40855/
> ...



I really wish I could help more. 
I am interested in your findings... 
I remember "these things existing at one point" too but can't find any online anywhere!
As for me, I use About ESVBible.org | ESVBible.org on my smart phone and under the "options" I turned off all of the verses, cross references & headings so each chapter reads like a book! I know that's not what you are looking for but I always have my phone with me so I like that I have the option to read God's Word like a book even if it still has the chapter number at the top!!!
There are also "Journibles" that break the Bible up into books but this too isn't exactly what you requested.
My apologies.


----------

